# Is phenibut safe to take?



## borbiusle (Sep 26, 2009)

I took phenibut twice last week, each time I ingested about 2g's worth. The stuff definitely works. I get all warm and fuzzy inside and I become very relaxed, ridiculously loving, and end up trying to hug girls all night lol. Kind of reminds me of the very first time I got drunk, minus the impairment.

The very next day after taking phenibut, I feel extremely well-rested but I always get a nasty hangover, which is mostly slightly blurred vision, some fatigue, and a nasty pounding sensation on the top-back-left side of my head that temporarily subsides if I shake my head around. My urine is also dark-colored and disperses like fine sand after taking this stuff.

I can't shake the feeling that there's something dirty about this stuff. I've never taken a supplement that worked so well, which could explain the bad side effects I'm having. 

I heard the stuff is addictive and it's very easy to build tolerance. These side effects are enough to scare me away, but I'm wondering if this stuff is safe to take once in a blue moon.


----------



## robertz (Feb 4, 2009)

I don't trust Phenibut. You should better try a benzo if you really need something that strong to take ocassionally. There's much more research with benzos, and at least you know you are not harming your liver.


----------



## Bobby (Sep 22, 2009)

It definitely works. 

However there is little to no research done on this. I have tried it about 3-4 times and usually had a drink or 2 when out to enhance it. It worked amazingly. I coud think clearly, was more social and a LOT more open and less inside my head. Everything was fun, lacked that initial fear sometimes seen during social interactions with new people. Kind of lets you let down the gaurd.

However, even at 3-3.5g dosages, a pain could be felt around the liver. Urine was dark the whole next day. Although the hangover is pleasant IMO (still very pro social and relaxed, but something slightly off with vision and balance) it leads me to believe that something dangerous may be going on.

Plus 2 days after taking it while your body balances it's neurotransmitters and such back to normal it provides me with horrible mental anxiety and some paranoia.

I tried it 3-4 times, 2 and 2.5 grams did next to nothing. The sweet spot was at 3-3.5gs. However I had 100 grams and my latest experience made me decide to just flush it down the toilet. Mainly because I think it is really bad for the liver, I have had nights I have drank a TON of alcohol in one night before and my urine was never dark for an entire day nor did I experience in pain in the general region where the liver sits. 

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Bobby (Sep 22, 2009)

robertz said:


> I don't trust Phenibut. You should better try a benzo if you really need something that strong to take ocassionally. There's much more research with benzos, and at least you know you are not harming your liver.


Agree. My problem is benzo's do nothing for mental anxiety and only work for physical anxiety. They will calm me down, make me sleepy, just wanting to sit and relax. But do nothing for giving me the motivation or think/talk openly and freely like alcohol/phenibut do.

I dislike alcohol because the hangover sucks, makes me sloppy, and sometimes if I have to much to quick I cant control myself and just keep drinking.

I hear GHB is one of the best, but unfortunately it is illegal and extremely locked down and hard to get by perscription.


----------



## n1kkuh (Jul 11, 2008)

What brand do you guys take? Out of the 3 brands i've tried they've all produced different effects. 

Unique Nutrition was useless

SNS Phenibut XT- Was great for once in a while use and I barely experience any side effects, this was my favorite one.

I just recently purchased Nutraplanet's bulk phenibut and the consistency of the powder is more granular and I found it to be less effective and I suffered a hangover the next morning and had diahrea. I only took it once, but I don't know. 

My point is different brands of phenibut seems to produce different effects.


----------



## Bobby (Sep 22, 2009)

n1kkuh said:


> What brand do you guys take? Out of the 3 brands i've tried they've all produced different effects.
> 
> Unique Nutrition was useless
> 
> ...


I used this bulk powder from primaforce. Honestly the "effects" from it were great. I just feel the combo of nothing really being known about it, my urine turning a dark color, and the pain in the liver region of my body (not extreme but noticable) was enough for me to think it can't be good and something I didn't want to play around with in the future.


----------



## n1kkuh (Jul 11, 2008)

Bobby said:


> I used this bulk powder from primaforce. Honestly the "effects" from it were great. I just feel the combo of nothing really being known about it, my urine turning a dark color, and the pain in the liver region of my body (not extreme but noticable) was enough for me to think it can't be good and something I didn't want to play around with in the future.


Well, if you feel like your body is having a bad reaction to it then your probably making the right decision in deciding to stop taking it. I've never tried the primaforce phenibut, but I have taken phenibut XT and have not noticed any discomfort other than some nausea after ingestion, it might be worth a try to look into a different brand, because like I said, I have noticed different effects using different brands.


----------



## Merci86 (Feb 24, 2010)

i just bought some phenibut today. Is it safe to take maybe 3-4 days a week, to avoid building a tolerance? and what is the safest dosage to start out with?


----------



## ryder (Jul 1, 2010)

I don't like alcohol because the hangover sucks, makes me sloppy, and sometimes if I have to much to quick I cant control myself and just keep drinking.


----------

